# Favourite Christmas Song



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

Inb4tooearlyforChristmas

What's your favourite Christmas song? What song puts you right in the holiday spirit? Feel free to link favourite versions of songs, too!

Personally, I love Carol of the Bells the most.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

It's beginning to look a lot like christmas
                    and
Baby, it's cold outside


----------



## oranje (Nov 21, 2014)

My two favorites are "I Want a Hippopotamus For Christmas" and "Happy Xmas (War Is Over)" .


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 21, 2014)

Mariah Carey's iconic christmas album and MCR's just as equally iconic of 'all I want for christmas is you' cover of the song.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2014)

All I want for Christmas is you - Mariah Carey
Any Michael Buble song


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## bijou (Nov 21, 2014)

baby it's cold outside (despite the absolutely horrifying lyrics) and fairytale of new york!


----------



## leenaby (Nov 21, 2014)

I used to like Baby's It Cold Outside until my friend told me the actual meaning behind that song and now I can't even look at that song the same way anymore.  As for other Christmas songs, I really like alot of Christmas songs but some of my favorites are: We Need A Little Christmas, Last Christmas, Jingle Bells, All I Want For Christmas Is You, Silent Night, O Holy Night, Deck The Halls, Santa Baby, Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer, Frosty The Snowman, A Holly Jolly Good Christmas, Winter Wonderland, Have Yourself A Merry Christmas, and It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year. Those are just some of my personal favorites. I really love Christmas/Holidays music though! c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 21, 2014)

If you just believe - Josh Groban


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

there's a little norwegian carol called 'over the vales' that we did in chamber choir when i was in senior year and its stuck with me since then even though its not on youtube or anything, which blows


other than that i really love O Holy Night and have yourself a merry little christmas


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 21, 2014)

Carol of the bells is a great one.My faveorite one is "oh holy night". I think that song is so beautiful.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> there's a little norwegian carol called 'over the vales' that we did in chamber choir when i was in senior year and its stuck with me since then even though its not on youtube or anything, which blows
> 
> 
> other than that i really love O Holy Night and have yourself a merry little christmas


Is it called O'er the Hills and O'er the Vale? Because that's definitely on YouTube.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 21, 2014)

I want a Hippopatumus for Christmas!:3 My class performed that in our 5th grade Christmas pageant!


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Is it called O'er the Hills and O'er the Vale? Because that's definitely on YouTube.



nope, i've looked it up on youtube and it's not there


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2014)

Julian Casablancas - I Wish It Was Christmas Today

/thread


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> nope, i've looked it up on youtube and it's not there


Annie, there's no other Christmas song even close to that name. It's O'er the Hill and O'er the Vale for sure.


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Annie, there's no other Christmas song even close to that name. It's O'er the Hill and O'er the Vale for sure.



no it's not???????? link me to it because the ones i'm getting definitely aren't it lolll


----------



## Princess (Nov 21, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Julian Casablancas - I Wish It Was Christmas Today
> 
> /thread



YAS


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> no it's not???????? link me to it because the ones i'm getting definitely aren't it lolll







The choir song.

I mean, unless you guys had a different version or it wasn't really a Christmas song this is the only thing it can be.


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> The choir song.
> 
> I mean, unless you guys had a different version or it wasn't really a Christmas song this is the only thing it can be.



no, this is the version i found too and it's not the same song
the lyrics to the choir song i'm talking about were

'over the hills and over the vale, over the fields of snow
the christ child came and brought for me
a golden shining christmas tree
it was a cross, where on would grow
all happy things the world could know'

it was really quiet and in a minor key and sounded nothing like that song but i'm prettttttttttttty sure it was a christmas song lol!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> no, this is the version i found too and it's not the same song
> the lyrics to the choir song i'm talking about were
> 
> 'over the hills and over the vale, over the fields of snow
> ...


That's the second link I gave you. You guys just modernized the lyrics. It's called O'er the Hill and O'er the Vale. It's old so it has a lot of versions. We're talking 1200's old.


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> That's the second link I gave you. You guys just modernized the lyrics. It's called O'er the Hill and O'er the Vale. It's old so it has a lot of versions. We're talking 1200's old.



i really don't think so but ok


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> i really don't think so but ok


Annie, even the lyrics you posted say "over the hills and over the vale."


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Annie, even the lyrics you posted say "over the hills and over the vale."



why are you so obsessed with being right about this
im pretty sure its a different song the one im talking about is a norwegian carol and the tune is totally different not to mention the composition of the verses is completely different too
but even if its not a different song i mean really why does it matter so much i mean really


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

epona said:


> why are you so obsessed with being right about this
> im pretty sure its a different song the one im talking about is a norwegian carol and the tune is totally different not to mention the composition of the verses is completely different too
> but even if its not a different song i mean really why does it matter so much i mean really


I'm just trying to help you find your song??

This version more familiar?


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> I'm just trying to help you find your song??
> 
> This version more familiar?



nope thats not it lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree, Have a Holly Jolly Christmas, All I want for Christmas is You (Both versions are fantastic), & It's Beginning to Look Alike Like Christmas

Generally, all Christmas music are fantastic, and it fits the mood of the holidays.


----------



## n64king (Nov 21, 2014)

Silver Bells, Noel, All I want for Christmas is You (idc Mariah Carey y'all), and Do You Hear What I Hear came to mind, but overall holiday music is nice


----------



## Margot (Nov 22, 2014)

Elvis's Blue Christmas is the bomb digity <3<3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Adventure9 (Nov 22, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> All I want for Christmas is you - Mariah Carey
> Any Michael Buble song



Same here


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 22, 2014)

Pretty much anything Trans-Siberian Orchestra does is perfection IMO


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

Let it Snow. that's it.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 22, 2014)

The Pentatonix versions of White Winter Hymnal and Sleigh Ride definitely.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 22, 2014)

The SpongeBob Christmas album of course!


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 22, 2014)

I like "All I want for Christmas is you" and "We Need a Little Christmas"

I love Christmas music, though, but there are only a few songs in addition to those two that I'm ever able to listen to on repeat.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 22, 2014)

Shakin Stevens - Merry Christmas Everyone.
Its very uptempo and cheerful.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't celebrate Christmas but my favorites are All I Want From Christmas Is You by Mariah Carey and Santa Claus Is Coming To Town~


----------



## samsquared (Nov 22, 2014)

All I Want for Christmas is You
Oh Holy Night
Wonderful Christmastime 
Christmas Don't Be Late
Last Christmas, guiltily...
Sleigh Ride!
Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree!

I love most Christmas music. God, I love Christmas!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 22, 2014)

Carol of the Bells

and of course Let It Snow and I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas

......I love snow and flakes and blizzards and snowmen. Must move to the Arctic.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

My new favorite Christmas song is now,"I'll Be Home- Meghan Trainor."


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 23, 2014)

Just because Mr Shakin isn`t getting any Christmas love over here....
How is that possible? 
I might have old-man-taste! 
(I listen to this song all through the year in honesty)


----------



## Envy (Nov 23, 2014)

I like beautiful brass renditions of the prettier Christmas songs, like this:






Perhaps partially because it really takes me back to the Christmas's of my childhood. It would be a long story to describe how I connect this kind of music with them, but I will say I would more than likely love them anyway. The song and arrangement is beautiful!



leenaby said:


> I used to like Baby's It Cold Outside until my friend told me the actual meaning behind that song and now I can't even look at that song the same way anymore.



A LOT of songs become creepy in that very same way when you listen to them. >.<

That's just how our culture is... Those kinds of attitudes are considered accepted. *sighs*


----------



## fiordelisa (Jun 6, 2015)

epona said:


> no, this is the version i found too and it's not the same song
> the lyrics to the choir song i'm talking about were
> 
> 'over the hills and over the vale, over the fields of snow
> ...









(Of course, this doesn't help with the tune, nor with any other verses, for which I am also searching, but it is further evidence that the carol exists.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2015)

my bad that was mean I was intoxicated


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 6, 2015)

Carol of The Bells - Mr. Mackey Version.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2015)

"Frosty The Snowman"

Though Oka is right.  This thread has already been dead for months and you posted on it.  Plus it's just now summer and nowhere near Christmas time.


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 6, 2015)

from this decade, the christmas song by owl city is one of my favorites, as well as love is everything by ariana grande.
and for like older ones, of course all I want for Christmas is you.


----------



## Yuni (Jun 7, 2015)

B'z's Itsuka no Merry Christmas 





or else, Eric Martin's english ver.





I find it to be nostalgic and sad song. One that makes you long for company and treasure the relations you have.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 7, 2015)

Jingle bells out of the well-known songs. Remixes/Refinishes of Christmas songs? I'm not sure...Although I do like the FIVE GOLDEN RINGS!! song.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 7, 2015)

only cuz i always fall asleep easy when i hear it
i love this guy


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

Straight No Chaser does the funniest Christmas songs I just

but I think this one's my favorite because I'm depressing like that


----------



## Ramza (Jun 7, 2015)

Absolutely none.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Jingle bells batman smells will always be a classic lol!


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

hold up. I change my answer to that one Paul McCartney song because it's literally just repeating the same line for 3 minutes with dumb synth music


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

Also, does anyone know of the Chimney Song? Idk my cousin likes it and it's... interesting


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

the first noel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Baby, It's Cold Outside, even though there are heavy sexual harassment/assault implications. I just love singing the duet, sometimes both parts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Baby, It's Cold Outside, even though there are heavy sexual harassment/assault implications. I just love singing the duet, sometimes both parts.



Also everything by Dr.Elmo, no shame!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

I like Jacksfilms's YGS Christmas song, the Family Guy Christmas song, Ice Cap Zone, and the music that plays in that first snow stage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of Kirby's Epic Yarn I mean.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

i like the classics


----------

